# Used kennel/crate ??



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Sometime in June if everything works out we will be bringing home a new GWP. What are your thoughts on buying a used kennel? 

I have heard stories and had an experince with a lab that they pee or crap in the kennel if they can detect scent. I don't want to have that problem. Even though he will only be in it for traveling and an hour or two hear there when I need to contain him I don't want him using it as a restroom. Is buying a used kennel worth the risk or should I just buy a new one that I know is clean?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Haven't had that problem with any of them- though I took them to the car wash and cleaned them well and if you contact the organization that has people train dogs for the blind- they usually have good used kennels you can pick up reasonably.-


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

My only concern would be Parvo. It is real nasty and you will not clean it out no matter what you do. If a dog with Parvo has been in the kennel/crate there is a good chance your pup will end up with it. If you know the sellers it is less of a concern but I personally would look at getting a new one.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Not that I don't agree with you after thinking about that- but boiling water and a bleach solution won't disinfect that ? Certainly if I knew the dog had Parvo I might burn it - I know PARVO can survive for quite a few months but everything has to be right for it to do that.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Texscala said:


> My only concern would be Parvo. It is real nasty and you will not clean it out no matter what you do. If a dog with Parvo has been in the kennel/crate there is a good chance your pup will end up with it. If you know the sellers it is less of a concern but I personally would look at getting a new one.


Thats it I'm buying a new one, I'm not taking that chance. Its not worth the couple of bucks I would have saved. See thats why ask. Thanks guys,


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

1. Bleach kills parvo. The virus can stay on anything. You have to contact every square millimeter of the crate with the bleach to ensure all of the virus is gone. 

2. Buy a new crate. The peace of mind is worth it.


----------

